# Need Help to Identify this pony cart



## AndreaEv (Nov 16, 2008)

Can anyone help me identify this pony cart (it has shocks as well) and a website where they are sold?

Thanks!

Andrea


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 16, 2008)

WEll its a front entry, but I don' t know who made it. THere are so many and they look so close. Good Luck!


----------



## Dr. Pam (Nov 17, 2008)

http://www.pacificcarriage.com/carriages.shtml

It looks like a Pacific Smart Cart. Several members in our carriage driving club have them, both the mini size and the pony size. Everyone has given rave reviews--the only comment is they are a little heavy for the minis, but very well balanced. You can order them with lots of extra options, like a patent dash with rein rail, marathon shafts, and brush guards. I'm saving for one! (they run about $2000 equipped)

Here is another one I looked at:

http://www.scotsmancarriageandwheel.com/

I don't know anyone that has this cart to give a personal review. There were some people from the NW talking about it on the mini forum a couple of weeks ago. The thing is, there is someone here in Texas who is a Pacific cart dealer, and I have seen them in person, so it's the one I'm going with.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 22, 2008)

That isn't a Smart Cart (I have two Smart Carts so am familar witht hem




) --but I cannot say who did make it--I don't think I have seen that one before. Interesting though.

The Smart Carts are currently $2350 for the basic model, and then you add on options from there. Dr. Pam, I'm sure you will love the cart when you get one--they're an awesome ride!


----------



## AndreaEv (Nov 22, 2008)

Here is another picture. I believe I paid $2500.00 for it. Do Smart Carts have any labels etc. on them?

Thank you for your replies,

Andrea


----------



## Dr. Pam (Nov 22, 2008)

Andrea, it's really hard for me to see much off the thumbnails, and I can't talk my computer into making them bigger. Minimor, looking really close I can see they're neither a Smart cart:











or a Scotsman:






No tag on the axel or under the seat? under the singletree?


----------



## Minimor (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh, now I know what it is, I think--it is an E Z Ryder. I didn't recognize it at first because the photos I have are of one with the steel wheels--I didn't recognize it with the wire spoke wheels on it. I thought they were less than $2000 to buy though? I haven't seen one in person. We did compare to the Smart carts, thinking maybe we'd go with the EZ Ryder because it was cheaper, but then decided that after having one Smart Cart we might be disappointed in anything else and so got the 2nd Smart Cart even if it was a bit more money.

I did have a website from one of the dealers (he also sold Smart Carts) but someone commented recently that the EZ Ryders are no longer being made. I don't know if that is true or not. I'll have to hunt up that website.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 23, 2008)

Okay, it must be true about the EZ Ryders no longer being made; it is the Carriage Barn that used to be a dealer for both the EZ Ryders and the Smart Carts: Carriage Barn and I see that the EZ Ryders are no longer on the site.


----------



## AndreaEv (Nov 24, 2008)

Gee, maybe it is an EZ Rider... We could find no labels anywere.


----------



## susanne (Nov 25, 2008)

The EazyRyder home page is still up, but I, too, have heard that they were no longer in business. Here's their pony cart page:

http://www.equineconsultants.net/Eazyrider/ERPony.html

Also, CheyAut (a regular on the mini pages) has one.


----------



## AndreaEv (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone; I think it is an EZ Rider cart. Sounds familiar. It's been in my garage never used in perfect shape and no pony I want to drive. I have a mini size one as well but thought I'd sell the pony size cart.


----------



## AndreaEv (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank You everyone!


----------

